

Errors in open-source C++ projects which was detected with help static analysis - evgryz
http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0077

======
evgryz
The article is intended for C/C++ programmers, but developers working with
other languages may also find it interesting. The materials collected in this
article will be useful for authors of articles, books and blogs. Examples of
errors can be used to demonstrate advantages of different programming styles
for instance, why you should not try to make your code shorter by writing long
expressions.

